# Who will be next to make the jump to the NBA?



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

who and whY?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Pretty open options here......there will lots of players from the "D" league invited to NBA summer teams and camps...once those spots are filled up will we have a great idea of who will land on a roster come November!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bracey wright will be called up to the wolves full time next season if hudson/jaric are traded


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i was surprised to see tierre brown not on an NBA roster last year he dropped 24 points in a pre-season game for the raps


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> i was surprised to see tierre brown not on an NBA roster last year he dropped 24 points in a pre-season game for the raps


Keyword is preseason. It means jack****. It's only used for testing lineups, that's about it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Keyword is preseason. It means jack****. It's only used for testing lineups, that's about it.


still he wouldve been a solid third choice at point guard, hes better than alvin williams


----------

